# CLEAN RIDE PROFESSIONAL BOAT DETAILING



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been in the business for 13 years and I canassure you I am the best in the business... If I can be of any assistance to anyone out there on the forum I would be glad to answer any questions you might have in regards to the care of your boat. If you just dont feel like dealing with your boat,then this is what I am here for...If I can help please contact me at 850-982-0142(Jimmy). Feel free to call me about prices and remember I come to you....Clean Ride. References available upon request.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

Jimmy does great work.

Big Mike


----------



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you, Mike I will hear from you tomorrow.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Expect a call from my better half tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Jimmy is the man!! Give him a call if you want your boat done right.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I like your name Jimmy- buff - it very clever!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Great guy!


----------



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

Just wanted to thank the forum for a great network.....Please let me know if I can be of any assistance to anybody in regards too boat care! Contact Jimmy (850-982-0142)


----------



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Chris haven't seen you in a while, you know I'm trying to kill that big buck. Amy has been successful at her first eight pt. and a doe but I'm just the teacher that has created a monster, what you do she loves pulling the trigger on anything that comes in her path...Just like fishing, you cant get her off the water, see loves it. Every time see has pulled the trigger she just giggles. Thanks for the plug on my business.....I will do the same...Spring is coming soon


----------

